# 2 tegus together



## Taydeon (Jul 9, 2008)

Is it okay to house 2 female b&w tegus together eventhough one is 35 inches and the other is 28 inches.....its only for sleep purposes during the day i will leave the sliding glass door open for them to roam the house


----------



## Kharnifex (Jul 9, 2008)

yea, thats not to different in size, i'd say it's fine as long as you feed them seperatly.


----------



## angelrose (Jul 9, 2008)

I have a male and a female arg. living in the same enclosure. the male is a little bigger. their good.

then I adopted another female arg. she is 4 ft at least. I placed her in with the other two and things were fine for about week. then she started trying to take bites out of my male.
I still don't know why :?: cause of the size :?: 

so my original two male and female args. live in the same enclosure. I had to take the big, big girl out to another enclosure. even if the they see each other in passing my new big girl will go out of her way to get my male; so they have to roam around separately as well.


----------



## tegu1982 (Jul 9, 2008)

i have a red in the same inclosure as a arg blk/w and they seem to get along just fine. i guess it just depends on the tegu itself.


----------



## PuffDragon (Jul 9, 2008)

Multiple tegu's will have no problem living in an enclosure of the appropriate size for the # of tegu's you want to house together. The problems arise more so due to personalities differences or territorial outbursts. Keep an eye on them, but for the most part they should be fine.


----------



## Taydeon (Jul 9, 2008)

ok thank you guys so much


----------

